# hello from Aland Islands



## schaman (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello !
Excuse me for the bad language. My original language is swedish. 

I live in Aland Islands between Sweden & Finland in the sea..
I have been bowhunting for a year now, and still haven't get anything.
The animals that I'm hunting is mostly Roe deer. Really shy *******s!  
But this year I have built some towers that I think thats gonna make it easier to get them in range.. :darkbeer:

I hunt for now with a APA black mamba X2. And in a week I will get my King cobra 80# home too. = speed! 
The camo I only use is ASAT.. Do never need anything else. You who have used it know what I'm talking about.  
Well. That was short about me. 
If there is any questions, just ask. 

// C-A


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## schaman (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you.  
I do not understand so much about the technical language about the bows.. but i hope i learn after time..


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* schaman. Have fun here.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## schaman (Jun 22, 2009)

what a warm welcome! thank you all!


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

